# Does anyone live in Oxfordshire or near



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everyone
We have a 2 and half year only little boy and an 8 month old little girl.  We would love to meet up with other parents / parents to be.  Does anyone live near us?  We would love to go to the London meets but it is too far for the kids to travel in the car.  

Love
Charlie, Lee, Louis and Pickle
xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have PMd you,

Kerry, Helen and Edie


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hiya
I just showed Louis the picture of Edie-Mae and he said she is beautiful and he wants her to come to his house to play with his kitchen.  When i told louis that she had two mums aswell he said just like me.  

would be great to get them together soon
xxx


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ah bless him!!! 

We cant wait to meet up with you guys too! 

I reckon that Edie and Louis will get on great and that Phoebe will get loads of wet sloppy kisses from her!

Kerry Helen and Edie


----------

